# how to remove fabric from sun visor



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Guys,
I'm not sure how to get the fabric off the visor.
Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

undo threaded seams and peel off fabric.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks


----------

